
Show HN: Host your 3D printable projects with version control - iamwil
https://cubehero.com/
======
simcop2387
This looks like it's come a long way from the demo a few months ago with the
visual diffs of objects. Good job on getting this far! I might have to bring
in a few of my projects just to play with it.

~~~
iamwil
Thanks! I've found it useful so far, for my own printable projects. Defn play
around with it, and let me know what you think. Any feedback is helpful, both
good or bad. Always looking to make it more useful and friendlier to use.
wil@cubehero.com

------
zacharypinter
Interesting, I wonder how this compares to what Ezra's working on.

He mentioned a git-based community site for 3D models that incorporated visual
diffs at RailsConf 2012: [http://confreaks.com/videos/911-railsconf2012-what-
a-long-st...](http://confreaks.com/videos/911-railsconf2012-what-a-long-
strange-trip-it-has-been)

~~~
iamwil
At which point in the talk does he mention it? I did talk to him on the phone
a while back. So unless he met others doing the same thing, or he's doing the
same thing, I guess he was talking about Cubehero.

~~~
zacharypinter
It's about 38 minutes into the video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alko6wQo8mk#t=38m>

~~~
iamwil
Ahh, I guess he's working on his own version of git-based hosting with visual
diff

------
malkia
For an interresting approach to 3d model diffing, please check this site -
<http://3drepo.org/> (not affiliated with it, but found it while doing some
research on my own)

~~~
iamwil
Cool, I hadn't heard of these guys, but I'll defn check it out and read the
papers.

------
pbharrin
I am going to host my projects here instead of Thingiverse.

~~~
iamwil
Sweet. I'll get those features you asked for soon!

------
sainib
Someone should also come up with 3d printable objects marketplace service
too..with payment option etc built in

------
IheartApplesDix
Why would anyone want to post their projects here w/o any kind of license
details? "All rights reserved." to me means that you own what I upload.

~~~
iamwil
Hrm, I can see where the confusion is. Actually, on the sidebar of each
project, you can see that the projects are creative commons.

The "All right reserved" is for Cubehero itself, not the projects hosted on
it. I actually took the lead from Github, as they also have "all rights
reserved" at the bottom of their website as well, even though they don't lay
claim to the projects hosted on their site (AFAIK).

It wouldn't make sense for me to own what you upload. I want to provide
something useful to people, not to Own All The Things.

What would make it more clear when you're looking at the project? Bigger
license badge?

~~~
IheartApplesDix
Well, I looked and I didn't see anything at all about license. Do you only see
the badge for already uploaded projects? Why would I look at existing projects
for licensing terms?

